# Morrisons flavoured milk with 4.6g of Protein per 100ml.



## Maza1987 (Oct 15, 2012)

As most of you would know, cows milk has an average of 3-3.7g of protein per 100ml.

However, I've just bought the choc' and orange flavour and it has 4.6g per 100ml.

Obviously it has more simple carbs as well (11g per 100ml). But if you're not worried about that then it may be worth a shout.

Tastes boss.


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sounds nice,

Might give it a go. I used to prefer just chocolate however recently I have started liking orange and mint chocolate.

thanks


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Seems like an ideal PostWO drink IMO.


----------

